# Trifexis (fleas,heartworm,parasite infections)



## Vzrunner (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone is using Trifexis for you puppy? I just went to the Vet and they gave me Trifexis for my 13 weeks puppy but I was reading online some bad reviews about it. He's been in revolution for the last 2 months but I would like to give him a pill instead of the gel. 

Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Strong odor too. It took Kiya about 30 min to chew that pill even covered in peanut butter. I switched to Hearguard and using natural oils for fleas/ticks.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We have used Trifexis for awhile now for both boys, but they're not babies. Haven't had any issues. Haven't had any fleas either which is a good thing.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We have ticks out here and Trifexis doesn't protect against them. We end up using Heartguard and then Frontline Plus for fleas/ticks. My personal opinion (not based on any studies) was to limit the amount of chemicals he had to ingest, so we avoided the Trifexis.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.petmeds.org/petmeds-spot...preventive-is-best-for-your-pet/#.UZPZHyv72RI

"*Differences between Sentinel and Trifexis*

*Cost*
One dose of Sentinel costs about $5 less than one dose of Trifexis.
Age at which each can be administered
Sentinel can be given to puppies at beginning at 4 weeks; Trifexis can be given to puppies beginning at 8 weeks.

*Minimum weight requirements*
Sentinel can be given to dogs as small as 2 pounds; Trifexis can be given to dogs as small as 5 pounds.

*Flea control properties*
Sentinel contains Lufenuron, which prevents flea egg development and ends the flea life cycle, but doesn’t kill adult fleas; Trifexis contains Spinosad, which kills fleas (it has been proven to kill 100% of all biting fleas within four hours).

*Cautions*
You should be cautious when giving any medication to your pet. And make sure you mention any other prescription medications or supplements you’ve given your pet to your veterinarian so he or she can check for drug interactions. Both have the potential for drug interactions. Trifexis carries the following caution: “Serious adverse reactions have been reported following concomitant extra-label use of ivermectin with spinosad alone, one of the components of Trifexis chewable tablets.”

*Side effects*
With Sentinel, side effects are rare, but they can occur and may include vomiting; Trifexis may cause vomiting, and other side effects are less likely but possible."


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

My main issue with Trifexis is it smelled so full of chemicals. I had 2 dogs in the past that both died of some form of cancer ( not pointing my finger at Trifexis for that) but I am trying to reduce the amount of toxins given to this dog. I'm not messing around with heartworms, so sticking with Hearguard and trying the natural oils for fleas/ticks..so far so good (knock on wood).

Note - by no means am I shunning anyone for giving Trifexis, I just feel it is not the right option for me.


----------

